# Rod kits



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Have any of you built one of the "rod kits" that are offered on Mudhole? I was thinking that I would like to give building a rod a try & thought I might start w/ a new smallmouth rod. I was looking @ their kits & I'm suprised that they have St croix kits for under $75. Are these kits really complete (thread & all) or will I have to buy extra stuff?


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

*rod dryer*

I don't know if the kit contains the dryer, but you will prabably have to make/buy a slow turning rod dryer.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Skate_Magnet said:


> I don't know if the kit contains the dryer, but you will prabably have to make/buy a slow turning rod dryer.



I realized that the kit wouldn't contain any "tools" for building the rod. I was just wondering if they contained all of the "materials".

I'm pretty sure that I can rig up a dryer pretty easily.


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

*...*

I'm in process of making my first rod. I thought about buyint the kit, but I wanted to go crazy with my first one (Sports grip, funky color threads, specific guides & tip), so ended up buying individual parts.
Shoot them an email and see what exactly they contain.  
Oh and show us the picture when you're done


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

notso said:


> Have any of you built one of the "rod kits" that are offered on Mudhole? I was thinking that I would like to give building a rod a try & thought I might start w/ a new smallmouth rod. I was looking @ their kits & I'm suprised that they have St croix kits for under $75. Are these kits really complete (thread & all) or will I have to buy extra stuff?


i bought one of the st croix kits...6-12lb spinner....came with cork butt, cork foregrip, fuji reel seat, blank, guides and tip top....youll need thread, epoxy, and finish....i got all that with 2 spools of thread and the flexcoat lite package (has flexcoat lite, 4 brushes, 4 cups, 4 stirs) and a burnishing tool for $103 shipped and thats with tax

its not the best of the best stuff but its not cheap stuff either for a first rod ide say i made a great choice


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

*derekxec*

Thanks for the info!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Notso, I'm in the NoVA area and I've got some rod building tools/materials if you need to borrow some. No sense in going out and buying $400 worth of equipment if you don't know if you're going to like it (although, if you're like most of us, you'll be hooked  ). Shoot me a PM.


----------

